# New horse - live out or in?



## WelshMare92 (17 April 2017)

Hi!

I've worked around horses for several years and finally getting one with my partner. She's an ID and has lived out with a large herd for a few years, only been brought into a stable in the last year to go out in the day and in the stable at night. My personal preference is for a horse to live out as much as possible (of course making any changes to routine gradually and ensuring they are happy) but my friend says that she should only be out during the day or during the night, 50/50.

Does anything have any thoughts on this? She's clipped so would be rugged when out, but anticipating one winter at least with little riding due to nights closing in early and both of us working full time. I'm also going to speak to her previous owner to see how she kept when out, whether she was happy and so on. So still in the information gathering stage!


----------



## Pinkvboots (17 April 2017)

I think most horses given the choice would prefer to be out but often some yards just don't have the grazing for all year turnout so in winter most come in at night, but I think if you have the choice for 24 hour turnout all year I would go for that I think being ID she will cope fine, but at the end of the day it's your choice.


----------



## JillA (17 April 2017)

Do you have to decide without any chance of revisiting it? You need to know how she copes with a new herd (presumably you are not planning to keep her on her own) and how quickly she settles. There are lots of questions like has she been wormed, does she need to be kept off the main grazing until she has, how easy is she to catch, is she a good doer who needs restricted grass intake etc etc etc. Personally I would stable her for a day or two until she gets to know you as the bringer of goodies, then turn her out daily on a restricted paddock next to the others until she sorts out who is in control and you know you can catch her without any trouble. Then gradually extend and see how it goes. One thing with horses is you do have to learn to be flexible


----------



## be positive (17 April 2017)

If your yard allows them to be out 24/7 or you have them at home there is no reason to have to keep the average horse in 50% of the time, obviously some do need to be stabled for various reasons but it is not a "rule" of good horsemanship to do so simply a case of doing what suits the individual and the facilities available, people do come up with strange ideas sometimes.


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 April 2017)

most horses seem to prefer being out 24/7 with access to shelter which could be large hedges,trees, or field shelters,,however if you are on a livery yard you may find that you have to bring them in part of the time to save the fields,,,there is no 50/50 rule for keeping horses,  all of them are individuals and most cope with any way of keeping as long as their needs are met,,,


----------



## WelshMare92 (17 April 2017)

Hi guys, thanks for replying <3

I do have the option of 24/7 all year turnout for her and I was planning to stable for a time to stick to her normal routine unless her companion will be out. Then I'll probably test her to see how she does grazing in the strip beside him (electric fence already in place) and if they get on and such. I don't want to change her routine too much to begin with, just let her settle in and get to know her environment. It's gonna be trial and error to see what she's happy with and what suits her the best!

I did speak to her previous owner before the man we're looking to purchase her from and he said that she lived out all year in her herd before and was quite happy, current owner said "she'd probably love that" when I raised it too. Maybe I am just being silly! New pony nerves!


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 April 2017)

dont forget we will need piccies when you get her!!!!!!


----------



## MissTyc (17 April 2017)

Don't overthink it too much. Mine are out 24/7 unless they want to come in ... Only the mare ever wants to come in. Maybe 10-15 nights in all over a year - she waits at the gate and calls to humans and then doesn't want to go back out after dinner  ... The little gelding will try to break out when kept in, even in the worst gales or storms; although before shows he'll tolerate it for a night or two. In summer he quite likes a day in or else he just stands in the shade of the hedge. The other gelding doesn't seem to notice if he's in or out. He just eats.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 April 2017)

The horse is an ID , you may well have to control her grass intake so stabling part of the time may be necessary .
In summer I prefer to have them in during the day and out at night when there's less sugar in the grass and the flys are less active


----------



## Jennie951 (23 April 2017)

I think it really varies from person to person and where you are stabled. Personally, I stable during the winter with regular turn-out and then they're out full time during the summer. If I had it my way, and I didn't have a weather sensitive thoroughbred, I'd prefer they were out always. You will come to know your horse better than anyone, so trust your instincts!


----------



## furryfriendsforlife (24 April 2017)

Hi OP,

My horse lives out 24/7 and LOVES it.  She lives in a herd with 7 others and was introduced there when I bought her two months ago.  At first it was heartbreaking to watch her trying to settle in and two of the bullies were pretty mean to her, but after a couple of weeks this calmed down and she now has a couple of best friends in the group.  But she has some little patches where the hair is growing back :-(
She isnt clipped and isnt rugged for the most part, but I did buy her a couple of rugs to not only protect her from the elements, but it also really helped with the integration, as the others couldnt then actually bite her back etc, so I'd definitely recommend this if you're introducing to a new herd.  It sounds like it may be just one companion for you though which should hopefully be nicer for you.

Another thing to consider, although she's used to living out is that at this time of year being out 24/7 can be a pest with midges etc.  My mare has developed a small area of sweet itch on her dock, so i make sure that i put fly spray on her every time before putting her back in the field and also add garlic to her feed to warn them off if that is possible.  Mine has a large wooden shelter in the field with rubber sheeting, where they can get away, but if i had the option, i think i would consider putting her inside during the day, during summer, just for a break from the flies etc.

There's a 4yr old ID in her herd actually and if this one is to go by, this girl is not afraid of the electric fence and is frequently breaking out the 3 corded fence and ruined a local turf suppliers field because it looked sooooooo good to munch! haha.  The poor owner had to pay for it.  A lovely natured horse though.

I hope this helps and congratulations on your newbie


----------



## Beth206 (25 April 2017)

Before I got my mare she was stabled during the day and turned out on her own at night. She is now turned out 24/7 all year, we have a flagged paddock in front of the stables where they spend most of their time in winter munching on hay nets but they also have open access to the field if they want to venture up. Their stable doors are always open and I leave a bed down for her as she likes to have a lay down in her stable during the night. When the weather is really bad during the winter we will bring them in for a night or so to let their feet dry out. 
My mare is a traditional cob with a lot of feather, mane and tail. She is clipped and rugged for winter


----------



## laura_nash (30 April 2017)

IMO the only reason for stabling (outside of vet recommendation) is if you can't provide the necessary facilities for keeping out or for convenience.  So facilities-wise you might stable to save the land, provide shelter / shade that isn't available in your turnout, get off the mud if the fields are wet in winter with no hardstanding, avoid flies / midges, restrict grazing on rich grass etc.  Convenience-wise you might stable part time so you have a dry horse ready to go and therefore have time to ride after work, or because the turnout fields are difficult / dangerous to get to in the dark etc.  For me out 24/7 is the ideal, just often not possible in the real world.  I certainly don't see stabling 50/50 as the ideal.


----------

